# Our second puppy adventure begins...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our Laila gave birth to her second litter on Monday evening. ALL three were born between 6:15pm and 6:38 pm. Our Momma sure does know how to make a quick delivery!!

All three are beautiful, chubby and active. Each is named after a character in some of my favorite childhood books. 

Madeline was born first. She is a beautiful dark sable with a white blotch on her chest. 
Then came Mulligan (Named for Mike Mulligan and his Steam Shovel) - he is a beautiful Parti 
Then along came Velvet (named for the Velveteen Rabbit). Who looks identical to her sister except her white on her chest is a stripe. 

As of yesterday, Laila and her puppies have 3 locations in our home. during the day they are in their Pupperton xpen in the family room. When I am working in my office, they are in an xpen in the office. And at night, they sleep in a crate with Mommy on a table next to my bed. They are going to get tired of me - lol 
Here are a few pics.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Lovely. Congratulations. Good job, Laila!! How exciting, Laurie! They are beautiful.


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm loving all of these new puppy pics!! So cute. Congrats . 
(Makes me want another, but shhh, don't tell hubby  lol.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful puppies. Laila did a great job.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my! congratulations!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful pups! Congrats Laila and Laurie, love, love their beautiful coats.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful Laurie! Congratulations and especially to Laila.
I look forward to watching these pups grow! Love, love the pictures!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They are beautiful pups, Laurie. Laila looks so proud of them, as she should. Amazing how the two new litters born recently, yours and Starborn's have three pups with very, very similar colorings. Congratulations:whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Laurie they are SO CUTE! Same dad as last time? What color is he? The babies coloring is beautiful, think the girls will lighten? Laila is such a cute momma! Keep us posted I love your updates.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What gorgeous pups! Congrats! Love the names you picked out too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yay, puppies!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Laila looks like she's saying "Mommy, look what happened!"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! Are they chocolate? Keep me away if they are!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful puppies! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Miss Laila!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Love the proud mum photo. Congrats, they're beautiful.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations. They're beautiful! Love their names, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just caught the babies eating with their tails wagging in the air, it was so cute. Then Mulligan crawled into the corner.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I"m soooo jealous, Laurie!!! Ahh! I will puppysit them for the next 12 weeks?? lol..maybe longer...haha

SOOOO darn cute!

Kara'


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats Gramma.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Keep the pics coming Laurie. We want to be surrogates to this litter just as we all were with Joey.
BTW, how is Joey doing. I don't think his owner has done any further posting after her initial introduction. Do you keep up with him?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Our Laila gave birth to her second litter on Monday evening. ALL three were born between 6:15pm and 6:38 pm. Our Momma sure does know how to make a quick delivery!!
> 
> All three are beautiful, chubby and active. Each is named after a character in some of my favorite childhood books.
> 
> ...


 You kept that a good secret. I did jump the gun and go to the end so I'll read more. I was wondering about dark sable I think thats a very beautiful color. Do you see any red at all? Also want to know who is the daddie? She was such a good mom to her last puppy and now she has three!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey is doing great! His family are totally in love with him. They came to visit in July and he looks fantastic. 
The Daddy of these babies is the same one as Joey's Daddy. He is black and white. 
The girls seem to have browns and reds and blacks in them. I also noticed that their back paws have touch of white on them as well. Only time will tell what color they end up.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are SOOOO cute, Laurie!!! We expect weekly (if not daily! ) updates!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How are they doing now, Laurie?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are great Ruth - getting very chubby and very active!! They are one week old today - I will try to get updated pictures tomorrow - although it is my 30th wedding anniversary so I might be busy


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Laurief said:


> They are great Ruth - getting very chubby and very active!! They are one week old today - I will try to get updated pictures tomorrow - although it is my 30th wedding anniversary so I might be busy


Congrats on your 30th. DH and I just celebrated our 35th!

Looking forward to new pictures of the beautiful puppies!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking forward to the new pics and glad to hear that Joey is doing great and you got a chance to see him recently.

Laurie, congrats on your 30th anniversary. Pucks104, congrats on your recent 35th. DH and I will celebrate our 48th on Friday. Wow!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Looking forward to the new pics and glad to hear that Joey is doing great and you got a chance to see him recently.
> 
> Laurie, congrats on your 30th anniversary. Pucks104, congrats on your recent 35th. DH and I will celebrate our 48th on Friday. Wow!!!


Wow is right! Congrats to you and your hubby on 48 years!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats on the anniversaries. Love the babies Laurie.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations! The pups are beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Puppies at one week old already! I cannot believe it. Sadly my ipad would only let me post one picture. I will have to work on that tomorrow. And very exciting news.......one of our forum members will be taking sweet Velvet home with them. Any guesses?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Whoever is a lucky person!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sure, tease us Laurie.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ummmm..... goodness, that's hard. Who?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - I was able to upload the pictures from my laptop! Here are the 1 week old pictures. 
Check out Velvet's fat belly !! Our forum member is going to be able to kiss that sweet belly forever


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Velvet - now Mae - loves to sleep on her back!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww! Too sweet!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So darling - please give each one of those gorgeous pups a gentle kiss on the forehead for me!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is just the cutest, maybe I should have named her budha! Give her smooches and belly rubs for me I'm dying to meet her, but am reminding myself to enjoy this lull before all heck breaks loose!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Will do - she slept in my arms for about an hour this morning. still waiting for those eyes to open!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just to cute for words!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Oh my goodness that is just the cutest, maybe I should have named her budha! Give her smooches and belly rubs for me I'm dying to meet her, but am reminding myself to enjoy this lull before all heck breaks loose!


JEN!!! I missed that she is yours!!! Congratulations!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats to all of you! Evreryone looks so healthy and happy. And adorable.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I know crazy right? I've obviously had MHS for a while flipping back and forth as to when would be best to add number two and decided now is as good as it gets. Laurie told me at nationals that Laila was going to have another litter and I just kept thinking about it. We'll have a couple months at home before her first plane ride to Florida the end of December and I can get her into Puppy K at twelve weeks, so Timmy can have a training partner.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Jen!!! Congratulations, I'm so excited for you and Timmy's going to love having a baby sister. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love her little tummy. Boy, Jenny, the wait is going to be so hard, but you'll have lots of time to prepare. It'll be interesting to see Timmy's reaction 'cause I think you mentioned that he's a true Mama's boy. It's going to be fun watching her grow. Congratulations.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Velvet - now Mae - loves to sleep on her back!


 Timmys little sister Belly Mae :cheer2::clap2::baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our babies are 2 weeks old and their eyes are just staring to open.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG, they're so cute! It's almost too much to handle.  Thanks Laurie for posting pics of the pups.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, how cute is that! Love Mulligan's little tongue. Thank you, Laurie, for posting weekly updates for those of us you will never get to see all the stages they go through from birth on up. I really appreciate and enjoy it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow they're getting Big!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Laurie. Love them all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The weather yesterday (day 19) was perfect for a little outing for the puppies. Pictures always come out better in the daylight!! Here are a few of the babies! 
First is Maddie, then Mulligan then Mae


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awwww, I can't stand the cuteness!!! I love the last pic, brother and sister. (Jen, I bet you're DYING!!!!!)


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely Adorable! Sweetest Faces Ever!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad the little babies got some fresh air - they look beautiful in the sunlight. And I love seeing their eyes!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Sooo cute - just aggravated my MHS


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The outdoorsy pen nursery must have been very cute. Were the pups carried out in a basket? Did Laila help?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YOu are so right - I have a basket (which is also their warming nursery when they are first born), that I carry them everywhere in. They travel in it up to the pen in my office, and to the crate in our bedroom, and back downstairs to the family room. Lexi follows me, glued to my side, in hopes that I will put the basket down for a second so she can kiss the babies - while Laila watches her like a hawk to be sure the babies are safe. It was pretty easy as Joey got older to just carry him. When they get older - it is going to be hard carrying three wiggly pups - lol 
Lexi would have made a fantastic mother, as she falls in love with these babies and wants to nurture them - she makes a fantastic aunt! :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Today, Madeline crawled into Mommy's pea pod bed, all by herself. Mulligan tried but the stuffed puppy got in the way! 

Eventually Mommy jumped in and then Mulligan decided he wanted in too. He made it over the puppy for some lunch


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Congrats!!! they are so beautiful, keep the pictures coming:welcome:*


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

OMG. They are stunning!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I put a big comforter in the pen today - the pups are loving crawling around and then snuggling in it. This is how we find the two girls very often
I call it "sisterly love"


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Mulligan is adorable and the sisters side-by-side is too sweet for words. Thanks for sharing these special baby moments with all of us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, can I assume that's Mae belly up? :laugh: Nothing like sisterly "love" that's what I keep telling my girls when the bicker.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup - that is your little girl on her back. She loves to sleep on her back!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so adorable! Wish the timing was right!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Its killin me..........


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They just get cuter and cuter, Laurie

Love that little belly, Jen. Looks like it's just made for kissing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It just amazes hubby and I, that these sweet babies have been with us for 4 weeks already!! They just make us smile and giggle every single day. Here at the pics that I took of them yesterday and today. They are still wobbly on their legs but doing much better. Two of them have showed an interest in solid food!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

some more


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And here is Moby sleeping and he and Maddie having their first meals. 
So far Mae could care less about whole food!!! In fact Moby has been going into his Mother's dish and takes out and sucks on a piece of puppy food, and the spits it out! Thankfully, Mommy cleans up after him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

forgot the pics. lol


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, they are so cute! I love that one with Moby's face in the food


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Loving the updates of the three little cuties and watching them grow! Thank you, Laurie.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Precious! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just posted on Facebbok that my day got much better after seeing these cuties and better yet I'll be out to meet Mae, Moby and Maddy on Thursday so look out for a ton more pictures!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That first pic of Moby cracked me up! What a cutie! They are getting cuter every day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They keep getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The picture of Moby sleeping on his back is SO CUTE!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Gorgeous puppies! Congratulations to Laila from Lalla xxxxx


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Little Mae is SO exicted!!:whoo::whoo:
She gets to meet her new Mommy today!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

If Mae is excited, I can imagine what Jen is feeling. Can't wait to hear how it goes. I think we're all getting excited!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All I will say is that it was a huge success & Mae just LOVES her new MOmmy!
I am sure that Jen will post later.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:frusty: Flickr is down, which is the site I use to post pictures from, I feel like I'm being punished after such a great day. I had little doubt that Mae was cute from her pictures but she's no where as cute as she is in person, and oh yes, that puppy breath! I thought Timmy was a kisser, I'm going to have the wettest face ever when I have both of them going to town! I had such a fun time with 3 M's and 5 L's (yes Laurie that includes you). Laurie your pups are such love bugs Timmy knew I cheated on him the minute I walked in the door ound:. I promise I will post pics and video as soon as Flickr comes back up, sorry! op2: Hopefully I won't keep you all waiting as long as Dave as been keeping us waiting.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay here are the pics and videos!



Logan Smooches


Mae Smooches 








More pics on my Flickr page
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157635948646555/

Videos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9967402086/in/set-72157635948646555

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9967333605/in/set-72157635948646555

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9967358494/in/set-72157635948646555


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful smooch pictures.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww so cute. Love the videos. So sweet Lexi kissing Mae.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

*ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!*


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

SOooooo cute, Jen.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG Lexi just LOVES every one of those pups! I swear, she would have made a fantastic MOmmy! But he good thing is, she will make a great Aunt who teaches Mae, Moby and Maddie the "ropes"! We had such a wonderful visit, and Mae kissed on Jen , pretty good!! And she wagged her tail a LOT! As you can see from the videos! 
As a breeder, you could not ask for a better reaction from your puppies or your puppy families!!! 
It just makes me smile!!! :bounce:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww! so sweet!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That was just to adorable for words!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Jenny you must be so happy. All the puppies look like good choices. I especially loved Lexi kissing Mae. How cute was that! Thanks for posting the photos and videos. They were awesome.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The babies are almost 6 weeks old!! They are just so stinkin cute! I took them outside today on the deck and got some great pictures. It was warm, so Moby decided that he wanted to wade in the water bowl. 
Just let me know if you get tired of these pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How could we ever get tired of those beautiful little puppies! Love the feet in the water bowl trick. Thank you so much, again, for sharing Laurie. I don't think anyone is going to feel bored with your puppy pics.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww adorable!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow your pups are beautiful, keep the pictures coming. :grouphug:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Soooooo adorable Laurie


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking at Puppy pictures while I eat breakfast - what could be better


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

So cute! I love this thread!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

It's almost here, Jenny. You must be quivering with excitement. Boy, is Timmy going to be surprised. :faint:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Supper time!!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awww, they've gotten so big and fluffy already!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot believe that my babies are 7 weeks old already. They are growing like weeds and all they want to do is play...play...play 

Aisling is growing more and more exotic looking as the dark stripe on her nose and forehead seems to be getting darker.

Mae is still the smallest, who knows her name well, and is always ready to give you a kiss.

And Moby is just a little character! He LOVES to play - and he eats like a horse!

We all went outside and got some nice pictures today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These are of Mae - I love love love the close up !


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

6 days and counting!!! What a great day to be outside. I was out raking for about an hour, Tim would rather be inside sleeping on the couch. Mae better liven this couch potato up!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, Mae is so big now!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

They are each so beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Ayden phillips


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Ayden phillips


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such gorgeous beautiful pups.
Love checking this thread!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just a few days now. Laurie please give the each of these sweet pups a gentle little hug from me. Enjoyed seeing them in the nursery these last several weeks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Will do - spending quality time with them today - and they will be getting their baths!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lorraine, Beau's Mom, came for a puppy breath visit yesterday. 
She got some kisses from Mae and snuggles with Moby and Aisling 

Which one is the real puppy??


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Boy did that bring a smile to my face! So very precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how sweet.


----------



## campingfriends (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are beautiful dogs!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

The cuteness is over the top!!! I don't know if I could let them go!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, the girls went to their forever homes this morning. As hard as it was, they went to families that "in love" with them!! And that brings a smile to my face! 

Poor Moby is here one more day, till I deliver him to NYC tomorrow. He is whining for his siblings. I think we will be cuddling with him a LOT today. 

I look forward to following Mae & Moby on the forum!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Laurie, letting them go must be so hard and a bit bittersweet. Glad we'll all be able to follow them on the forum. Lucky us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well our little guy went to his new - thoroughly excited- new Mommy! We delivered him to NCY. 

Well --- Moby is no longer MOby! 

They just cant see him as a Moby - HIs new name is...

"NOODLES" - SO SO CUTE!

And the really good news is that they will be coming to the playdate on Nov2nd. So all three puppies will be reunited!! I cant wait!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Noodles is an excellent name  I can't wait to meet them all on the 2nd.

I'm sure your house is strangely quiet today (as quiet as it can be with 4 dogs)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, he's definitely more of a "Noodles" than a "Moby"!!!! That's wonderful that you are all so excited!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Laurief said:


> And the really good news is that they will be coming to the playdate on Nov2nd. So all three puppies will be reunited!! I cant wait!


Yay triple trouble!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Hope Noodles and his new family are having lots of fun.
_


----------

